# High End Gear



## CashKat88 (16/10/19)

Hey Fellow members
So i created this thread as a newbie to High End Gear, so of course i have a few questions that can be answered by the high end experts in the group.
1.) Firstly, How and where do i go about getting a high end mod?
2.) Which high end mod do i go for in the region of R2500-R3500 maybe R4000 as a high end newbie? (DNA, YiHi or Dicodes)
3.) Lastly, is it worth getting a high end device? Will it be vastly different to something like my Double Barrel V3 in terms of quality? i personally have always wanted one as a enthusiast.


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/10/19)

@CashKat88, in reality, any of the chipsets are just fine. The one that is is easiest to operate is the DNA75C and it has the added option of customizing the screen with a lot of ready-made screens. The DNA75C used to be my favourite because of the ease of use but for some reason, I'm drawn to the Dicodes... and maybe because I think the Dani Mini is the best value for money high-end mod around and the fact that the Dani is so resilient to sweat and always looks brand new!

And no the vape is not vastly different... 

Get a Dani Mini!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## CashKat88 (16/10/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> @CashKat88, in reality, any of the chipsets are just fine. The one that is is easiest to operate is the DNA75C and it has the added option of customizing the screen with a lot of ready-made screens. The DNA75C used to be my favourite because of the ease of use but for some reason, I'm drawn to the Dicodes... and maybe because I think the Dani Mini is the best value for money high-end mod around and the fact that the Dani is so resilient to sweat and always looks brand new!
> 
> And no the vape is not vastly different...
> 
> ...




I do think the Dani mini is beautiful, kinda looks like the Double barrels rich cousin , I will get one probably in Jan/Feb depending on how the bonus looks and how much is left over after the festive season, so Uncle Rob, how do i get one and how much will it cost?


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/10/19)

CashKat88 said:


> I do think the Dani mini is beautiful, kinda looks like the Double barrels rich cousin , I will get one probably in Jan/Feb depending on how the bonus looks and how much is left over after the festive season, so Uncle Rob, how do i get one and how much will it cost?



You buy direct from Creme de Vape in the UK. Fast and efficient service. Will cost around the R4,500 mark.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## CaliGuy (16/10/19)

Can’t go wrong with the Dani Mini, it’s super tiny, not much bigger than a Eleaf Pico 75. And as Rob has mentioned it holds up to being handled and shows no sign of wear.

Is it vastly different to a commercial mod? I would say yes the Dani Mini is worth the money. For one I get better battery life when compared to a similar single 18650 Mod. I get a full 2 days vaping on a single Samsung 30Q vaping at 30w to 40w.

The Dani Mini also feels quality, the surface finish and slight weight makes you aware that it’s not your average Mod. For R4k you are getting a solid piece of kit that will look good and function well for several years to come.

Dani Mini (Right) size comparison




Stainless Steel RTAs always look Matchy-Matchy on the Dani Mini

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Willyza (16/10/19)

@Rob Fisher 

https://www.cremedevape.com/epages/...tPath=/Shops/yxve46fvrnud/Products/DICODES-52


----------



## CashKat88 (16/10/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> You buy direct from Creme de Vape in the UK. Fast and efficient service. Will cost around the R4,500 mark.


Thanks Uncle Rob will consider it, it's pretty expensive but I guess I can give myself a nice bday present in January haha

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CashKat88 (16/10/19)

CaliGuy said:


> Can’t go wrong with the Dani Mini, it’s super tiny, not much bigger than a Eleaf Pico 75. And as Rob has mentioned it holds up to being handled and shows no sign of wear.
> 
> Is it vastly different to a commercial mod, I would say yes the Dani Mini is. For one I get better battery life when compared to a similar single 18650 Mod. I get a full 2 days vaping on a single Samsung 30Q vaping at 30w to 40w.
> 
> ...


Yeah it is definately a pretty peice of equipment, someone said the rebel is pretty good too and it's really resilient to damage because it's 3d printed, I'd be so scared to drop that Dani mini 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/10/19)

Willyza said:


> @Rob Fisher
> 
> https://www.cremedevape.com/epages/...tPath=/Shops/yxve46fvrnud/Products/DICODES-52



Thanks @Willyza! I have one


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/10/19)

CashKat88 said:


> Yeah it is definately a pretty peice of equipment, someone said the rebel is pretty good too and it's really resilient to damage because it's 3d printed, I'd be so scared to drop that Dani mini



@CashKat88 you said you wanted high-end. Nothing 3D printed is high-end.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## CashKat88 (16/10/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> @CashKat88 you said you wanted high-end. Nothing 3D printed is high-end.


Haha I hear you uncle Rob, although the price of those rebels are certainly high end prices 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Halfdaft (16/10/19)

Willyza said:


> @Rob Fisher
> 
> https://www.cremedevape.com/epages/...tPath=/Shops/yxve46fvrnud/Products/DICODES-52



I’ve been trying to stay off of this website since I got my Kayfun, but it keeps popping up...

I think it may be a sign

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Comrad Juju (16/10/19)

CashKat88 said:


> Haha I hear you uncle Rob, although the price of those rebels are certainly high end prices
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk



Stay clear of the rebel. Quality is horrible at that price point. Feels really cheap 

Also keep an eye on esmokegure for HE devices. Shipping is probably the cheapest and items gets shipped most of the times the same day. 3 days from Grease to South Africa 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/10/19)

The most cost-effective High-End mod has to be the Dani Mini!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## RayDeny (17/10/19)

Out of all my mods be it High-End or tube mods, my Dani Mini and Skyline get the most use. The Dani Mini is just such a robust mod with exceptional battery life and I have to agree with @Rob Fisher the Dicods chip set tends to grow on you a fair bit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Gringo (17/10/19)

Comrad Juju said:


> Stay clear of the rebel. Quality is horrible at that price point. Feels really cheap
> 
> Also keep an eye on esmokegure for HE devices. Shipping is probably the cheapest and items gets shipped most of the times the same day. 3 days from Grease to South Africa
> 
> ...


Strange bud... have you had problems with yours ?


----------



## CashKat88 (17/10/19)

Comrad Juju said:


> Stay clear of the rebel. Quality is horrible at that price point. Feels really cheap
> 
> Also keep an eye on esmokegure for HE devices. Shipping is probably the cheapest and items gets shipped most of the times the same day. 3 days from Grease to South Africa
> 
> ...




Thanks i'll check out this website to see what HE Goodies they have.


----------



## Comrad Juju (17/10/19)

Gringo said:


> Strange bud... have you had problems with yours ?



Too be honest I had bad experience since I ordered it:

-Order was delayed for about month
- Paid 42 pounds extra to get it properly shipped and they used TMT that was horrible 
-open it up after it arrived and no cable included as spec (miner to be honest)
-Squonk bottle included was cheap Chinese crap. Had to import Silk. Keep in mind I purchased mine in 2017 when squonking just got back 
- Every time I squonk the door pops of. That’s with included bottle and Silk bottle.
- I ended up taking the more expensive print as the standard ones I have seen this side lose color. Keeping in mind mine is on 3k puffs 
- mod just feels really cheap

Keeping al of this in mind the mod ended up at over 200 pounds excluding duties in 2017



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CaliGuy (17/10/19)

CashKat88 said:


> Yeah it is definately a pretty peice of equipment, someone said the rebel is pretty good too and it's really resilient to damage because it's 3d printed, I'd be so scared to drop that Dani mini
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk



You wouldn’t drop a baby, same thing with vape gear, HE or LE 

Invest in a few Desce Bags, even my low cost Pico’s have their own bag. Only time a setup is not in its bag is when it’s in my hand being used.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hein (17/10/19)

CaliGuy said:


> You wouldn’t drop a baby, same thing with vape gear
> 
> Invest in a few Desce Bags, even my low cost Pico’s have their own bag. Only time a setup is not in its bag is when it’s in my hand being used.
> 
> View attachment 180531


Where do a man purchase dose Desce bags @CaliGuy .....


----------



## CaliGuy (17/10/19)

@Hein locally the only place I know of is The Good Guys online Vape store. https://thegguys.co.za/store?produc...ce&productlist-tags=&productlist-itemcount=20

The one that fits the Dani Mini and Pico Mods is the: Mini Box Mod Sleeve 
(Size: 11.45cm x 6.35cm)

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Halfdaft (17/10/19)

CaliGuy said:


> You wouldn’t drop a baby, same thing with vape gear, HE or LE
> 
> Invest in a few Desce Bags, even my low cost Pico’s have their own bag. Only time a setup is not in its bag is when it’s in my hand being used.
> 
> View attachment 180531


These are a must! They have saved several of my mods in the past.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/10/19)

Desce Bags for the win!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Gringo (17/10/19)

Comrad Juju said:


> Too be honest I had bad experience since I ordered it:
> 
> -Order was delayed for about month
> - Paid 42 pounds extra to get it properly shipped and they used TMT that was horrible
> ...


Damn, bad experience... im lucky on the other hand. I had 3 of them, with 2 i still use daily... both DNA 75 ( im over sqounking for now, so sold that one ) and not a days issues. Solid performing Mods. Added the one is a 2018 and other 2019. Doors click in now and they must have upgraded the materials used, cause mine still looks new and perform the same as the day i got it. O well such is life... luckily we do not all like the same stuff... hahahaha imagine that.


----------



## Comrad Juju (17/10/19)

Gringo said:


> Damn, bad experience... im lucky on the other hand. I had 3 of them, with 2 i still use daily... both DNA 75 ( im over sqounking for now, so sold that one ) and not a days issues. Solid performing Mods. Added the one is a 2018 and other 2019. Doors click in now and they must have upgraded the materials used, cause mine still looks new and perform the same as the day i got it. O well such is life... luckily we do not all like the same stuff... hahahaha imagine that.



That’s awesome 

I have the 75c 18650 that came out of the first batch.

Not a happy camper. The door snaps in but it doesn’t stay in properly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grand Guru (17/10/19)

I'm no expert but my understanding is that if it's mass produced you can't call it High End. Upper tier maybe

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ARYANTO (17/10/19)

CashKat88 said:


> Thanks Uncle Rob will consider it, it's pretty expensive but I guess I can give myself a nice bday present in January haha
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


You'll never be sorry !

Reactions: Like 1


----------

